# SD man shoots 28 pointer



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Bowhunter Barry Threadgold shot this buck on Oct. 30, 2007 at a farm near Clark, S.D., it has 28 scorable points that green scored 212 3/8 inches.


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

I heard about his deer, What a trophy, glad to see some pictures!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

WOW! That is a NICE buck!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

What a sweet buck. I think those brow tines would hurt just a tad in a sparring match.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)




----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

talk about freak nasty!


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

do u think your heart would be pumpin if that sucker come out of nowhere 10 yds from u? lol! :beer: :sniper:


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Pretty small. Let em' go for another year or two. :lol:


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

That will look real nice on the wall!!! What a pig!!


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Cherry picked off outfitter land, what a beauty...


----------



## budalcorn45 (Nov 2, 2007)

Did you see the "Turdy Pointer?" Holy moly that is a big deer. Nice work!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

As any good norwegian would say...OOOOFTA!

Nice deer.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Wow!!!


----------



## foxy65 (Sep 3, 2007)

that sure makes my 8 point look like nothing. good work. nice deer.


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

That is one ugly lookin buck.


----------



## metaldemon16 (Nov 12, 2007)

that is crazy how bad were you shaking
i know that i would have been


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

awesome deer


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

nice deer. the spread is so small though for such a large rack. but great deer


----------



## stickem14 (Sep 26, 2006)

Spread means nothing...number of points and tine length are what's important. Spread is nice though but who cares on a deer like this! :thumb:


----------



## live_2hunt (Nov 25, 2007)

Congrats, man what a buck


----------

